# New York City



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought I'd make my first contribution with some photos of the city I call home.  Any critiques or suggestions are more than welcome, hope you enjoy!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## invisible (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Roy, welcome to the forum. I'm digging whatever post-processing you did to these. I like the first one the best.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the community!

Great shots too, love the crispness of the city images.
Your last image somewhat looks like you photoshopped in someone afterwards  hehe.


----------



## Akoz (Jun 1, 2009)

Love the first and third shot the most. shows how tight everything is to each other and how big the city really is.


----------



## leighthal (Jun 1, 2009)

I like #3... very compelling shot. Makes me feel like superman.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for the welcome 

I'm glad you like the photos


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome Roy, and nice shots of my former city.  It looks like Photomatix at work.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 1, 2009)

Arizona is a place I'd love to get some shots in.  These are all single exposures, nothing more going on than some color correction, contrast adjustments, and high pass.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 1, 2009)

I suspect the high pass was what gave me that impression.  Again, nice work.


----------



## Wandering Pugilist (Jun 1, 2009)

I liked #2 and #4. The color combination is what got me.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, glad you liked them.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was fascinated by #4, the angle you shot from and the sign colors draw my eye to the center and make me feel like I'm about to be sucked into the fountain. Nice work and welcome to TPF.


----------



## ShotGunNik (Jun 3, 2009)

Great shots, and you  just made me home sick lol


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 8, 2009)

#4 to me has all the elements of a great shot. Color light movement great composition. I woulda like to see a verticle of that one I think.


----------



## toronto.personal3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the third one, by the way who's the lady in the last pic... ??


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome, Roy.

It's a fine line between very sharp and over-sharpened (note the pun); you did a beautiful job in post-processing. I like the fountain image best too.

What is 'high pass'?

Jon


----------



## dwol (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Roy, welcome  the second image would be my favourite, nice work.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 13, 2009)

toronto.personal3 said:


> I like the third one, by the way who's the lady in the last pic... ??


The lady in the photo is a close friend and ever-willing test subject.  She just picked up a D40, you can be sure to see some photos from her soon.

Thanks to everyone for the comments



Jon_Are said:


> Welcome, Roy.
> 
> It's a fine line between very sharp and over-sharpened (note the pun); you did a beautiful job in post-processing. I like the fountain image best too.
> 
> ...



I generally try to keep my post-processing as low key as possible, though I do like to go crazy every now and then.  These just screamed at me to be sharp, I'm glad I didn't overdo it.

High-pass is a nondestructive filter used for enhancing edge contrast, I like using it for sharpening. (Filter > Other > High Pass)

Here's a tutorial I think I used at one point: http://nyfalls.com/article-photoshop-high-pass-sharpening.html


----------



## Mersad (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome shots.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice shots !!!! Awesome post processing!!!


----------



## Omitinibu (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice shots.. also the city i call home lol.. my fav is #4


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Flower Child (Jun 21, 2009)

#4 is something to be proud of.


----------



## Crystal.manage (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the cloudy pictures of New York, it's great to see from the roof top.


----------

